# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Mbi drejtshkrimin e Gjuhës Shqipe

## Borix

Ne kete forum jemi te gjithe shqiptare, diskutojme ne te njejten gjuhe. Pika me e veshtire e te diskutuarit me ane te te shkruarit eshte te perdoresh formen e sakte apo formen e miratuar te gjuhes shqipe. Personalisht, une e kam te veshtire te lexoj nje shkrim nga shume anetare te forumit, nese atij shkrimi nuk i kushtohet fare rendesi nga pikepamja gramatikore dhe, per pasoje, drejtshkrimore.

Kane kaluar 33 vjet nga kongresi i madh shkencor, ku u ekspozuan analiza reale shkencore per drejtshkrimin e gjuhes shqipe. Qe nga viti 1973, u botuan tekste te reja shkollore, me rregullat e reja te gjuhes. Redaktimet beheshin ne baze te ketyre rregullave. Ajo pjese e popullit shqiptar e perfshire ne rrethin intelektual apo arsimor e mori per baze kryesore kete reformim te gjuhes. 

Megjithate, nje pjese e popullit shqiptar (perfshire shqiptaret jashte trojeve), nuk arrin ta pranoje kete reformim dhe vazhdojne te perdorin nje sere rregullash drejtshkrimore te cilat brezat e fundit tentojne te mos u kushtojne rendesi. 

Arsyeja e vertete qe hapa kete teme eshte se duke shfletuar postime neper forum ve re shume shkrime nga shqiptare jashte Rep. se Shqiperise qe nuk perputhen me rregullat drejtshkrimore te gjuhes sone. T'ju them te drejten, une nuk shpenzoj fare kohe per t'i lexuar ato postime.

A nuk eshte domosdoshmeri qe gjuha jone te shkruhet ne perputhje me rregullat drejtshkrimore te paracaktuara? Pergjigjia ime eshte pozitive; jo te hidhen poshte dialektet, por kur vjen ceshtja e shkrimit, ai te shkruhet "drejte".

----------


## 2043

> Ne kete forum jemi te gjithe shqiptare, diskutojme ne te njejten gjuhe. Pika me e veshtire e te diskutuarit me ane te te shkruarit eshte te perdoresh formen e sakte apo formen e miratuar te gjuhes shqipe. Personalisht, une e kam te veshtire te lexoj nje shkrim nga shume anetare te forumit, nese atij shkrimi nuk i kushtohet fare rendesi nga pikepamja gramatikore dhe, per pasoje, drejtshkrimore.
> 
> Kane kaluar 33 vjet nga kongresi i madh shkencor, ku u ekspozuan analiza reale shkencore per drejtshkrimin e gjuhes shqipe. Qe nga viti 1973, u botuan tekste te reja shkollore, me rregullat e reja te gjuhes. Redaktimet beheshin ne baze te ketyre rregullave. Ajo pjese e popullit shqiptar e perfshire ne rrethin intelektual apo arsimor e mori per baze kryesore kete reformim te gjuhes. 
> 
> Megjithate, nje pjese e popullit shqiptar (perfshire shqiptaret jashte trojeve), nuk arrin ta pranoje kete reformim dhe vazhdojne te perdorin nje sere rregullash drejtshkrimore te cilat brezat e fundit tentojne te mos u kushtojne rendesi. 
> 
> Arsyeja e vertete qe hapa kete teme eshte se duke shfletuar postime neper forum ve re shume shkrime nga shqiptare jashte Rep. se Shqiperise qe nuk perputhen me rregullat drejtshkrimore te gjuhes sone. T'ju them te drejten, une nuk shpenzoj fare kohe per t'i lexuar ato postime.
> 
> A nuk eshte domosdoshmeri qe gjuha jone te shkruhet ne perputhje me rregullat drejtshkrimore te paracaktuara? Pergjigjia ime eshte pozitive; jo te hidhen poshte dialektet, por kur vjen ceshtja e shkrimit, ai te shkruhet "drejte".



I dashur mik !
Po te shfletosh do vesh re se kete teme e kemi bere telef. E megjithate asnje rezultat. Pergjigjen me te mire per temen ne fjale e ka dhene Jovan Bregu, i cili ka thene; - Ja thashe, ja thashe, po kujt ja thashe !

----------


## Borix

Te them te drejten, une nuk kam pare te flitet per drejtshkrimin dhe as qe e mora mundimin te kontrolloja nese jane hapur tema te tilla apo jo. Nese po, atehere le te mbyllet.

----------


## dp17ego

> Te them te drejten, une nuk kam pare te flitet per drejtshkrimin dhe as qe e mora mundimin te kontrolloja nese jane hapur tema te tilla apo jo. Nese po, atehere le te mbyllet.


*Te hapet thuaj dhe te kerkohet pjesemarrje sepse eshte nje nga temat me te rendesishme per nje forum Shqiptar*


Ti po kerkon ate qe shume poipuj e kane bere me pare , pse mos eshte ky nje mekat?

----------


## Zemrushja

Kjo teme eshte trajtuar shume here.. Madje jane thene e sterthene te gjitha keto qe po thua ti me lart ...

Gjithsesi.. Nuk jane te gjithe ne nje nivel te larte kulturor qe te shkruajne gjuhen letrare.. Edhe per me teper.. shumica kane kohe ne emigracion.. Mbase e kane harruar shkruarjen bukur dhe me gramatike te gjuhes sone..

Gjithsesi.. dy te thena ste bejne dem.. apo jo.. dy te rahura te bejne dem

Zemrushja

----------


## Agron_ca

Borix, kjo është temë e qëlluar.
Asnjë ligj nuk do të respektohet po nuk pat detyrime të përmbajtjes dhe zbatimit të tyre.
Njejtë është edhe për rregulla, tradita e zakone.
Por ne që na pengon shtrembërimi dhe tjetërsimi i gjuhës duhet të reagojmë menjëherë dhe ti korrigjojmë e tju tregojmë se ku kanë gabuar dhe si është e drejta. 
Reagimi yt duhet të jet shembull për të gjithë ne.

Unë punoj në Redmond, Washington. Në firmë, në një prezentim dizajnit të programi të një kinezi, amerikanët aq shumë e përqeshën kinezin që kishte bërë një gabim drejtshkrimor sa që u harrua se cila ishte tema e prezentimit.
Njerzit këtu turpërohen kur bëjnë gabime drejtshrimore. Shumë. 

Kështu duhet të jemi edhe ne.
Ti përqeshim e do të pak kujdes se si shkruajn. Në rastin tonë përqeshja do të ishte si detyrim i përmbajtjes së rreguallave të gjuhës.

//Agroni

----------


## sadete71

Te gjitha veshtiresite vijne nga fakti se autoret e drejtshkrimit te vitit 1972, pra nje vit pasi kam lindur une, nuk e ndoqen parimin fonetik, por ne anen tjeter e bene perzierjen e tij me parimin morfologjik, shpesh e bene ne menyre  alogjike me perjashtime e me kunderthenie te shumta.

----------


## ablafleur

Kur ndonjehere bej gabim drejtshkrimor me duket sikur kam bere faj te rende dhe shpejtoj ta shkruaj fjalen ashtu si duhet.
Eshte shume e rendesishme ta shkruajme shqipen sipas rregullave sepse keshtu tregojme se kemi respekt per te. 
Gjuha shqipe eshte ruajtur me fanatizem ne shekuj dhe ajo na identifikon neve ne bote.
Ne nuk do te dilnim kurre me nje rrobe me njolle . Keshtu edhe shqipja meriton te jete e paster.

----------


## Borix

Drejtuar te gjithe shqiptareve te krahinave veri-lindore te Shqiperise dhe te Republikes Prospektive te Kosoves, pa perjashtuar ata te Dibres se Madhe dhe te tjere te Maqedonise:

Shkurt dhe qarte, me lejoni t'ju ve ne dukje nje 'simptome' drejtshkrimore qe diagnostikoj pothuaj gjithnje ne shkrimet tuaja. Gjuha shqipe ka nje alfabet te qarte, me shqiptimet perktese te germave. Pershembull, kur ju shihni karakterin 'ë', atehere e dini se cilit tingull i perket, dhe anasjelltas.

Por, nuk ndodh keshtu me germat 'ç' dhe 'xh', te cilat dukeni t'i ngaterroni drejtperdrejt me germat 'q' dhe 'gj', _dhe_ anasjelltas. Pika me e bukur vjen atehere kur perdorni menyra identifikimi te tipit, 'ç' si e 'qenit' dhe 'ç' si e 'çekiçit'. Me lejoni t'ju siguroj se te dyja keto fjale jane te ndryshme, dhe fillojne me dy germa te ndryshme, anetare te ndryshem te alfabetit tone 36 karakteresh. Tingujt e tyre jane po aq te ndryshem, sac jane te ndryshem tingujt e zanoreve 'u' dhe 'y'. Meqenese te gjithe shfaqni rregullsi teksa drejt-shkruani emrin e heroit tone kombetar, 'Gjergj', atehere nje ndihmese per t'ju kujtuar qe te beni dallimin sa here te perballeni me fjale qe fillojne me 'gj' ose 'xh' eshte te kujtoni emrin 'Gjergj' dhe si tingellon germa 'gj' ne kete fjale. Paskesaj, mund te vendosni menjehere si ta shkruani fjalen qe keni ndermend.

T'ju them te drejten, asnjehere nuk e kam kuptuar kete hezitim per te shkruar paster gjuhen shqipe, me germat perkatese te cdo fjale te saj. Mbase eshte mangesi arsimimi te duhur, mbase eshte mungese vullneti per te germuar me shume ne ate qe eshte cilesuar dhe pranuar prej shume kohesh si 'Gjuha e Paster Shqipe'.

Mos i merrni keto verejtje si baze per te filluar te argumentoni pelqimet tuaja personale dhe per te nenkuptuar faktin se '...meqenese mua me pelqen keshtu, ose meqenese s'ka se si te jete keshtu, atehere une do ta shkruaj sic me duket mua e arsyeshme.' Keto lloj argumentash i apelojne injorances, dhe do te ishte mire sikur te mos shfaqeshin te pakten ne kete forum.

Perjashtohen nga ky drejtim te gjithe ata qe shkruajne paster, sipas percaktimeve zyrtare te 'pastersise' se gjuhes.

----------


## Borix

E shoh te nevojshme te nxjerr ne pah disa shprehje nga postimi me lart:

mnyra e t'shkrumit *tem* [...] *une* qe haptaz shihet se ktu nuk i permahna parimeve [...] kush i lexon shkrimet *e mija* [...] *i kom kushtu* randsi permajtjes [...] kush i lexon shkrimet *e mija* [...] se *ktu shkruj* tuj kushtu randsi permajtjes [...].

Skipetar, ti ke perdorur veten e pare per te argumentuar faktin se une (dhe te tjere) nuk duhet te diskutojme mbi drejtshkrimin e gjuhes sone shqipe, duke theksuar karakteristika qe ty nuk te pelqejne. Me pak fjale, ti ke ekspozuar mospelqimet, dhe nisur nga preferencat personale, argumenton se jane gabim, sepse nuk te shkojne per shtat ty. Kjo lineance argumentimi i apelon injorances ne menyren më literale, sepse bazohet ne pelqime personale, te cilat nuk jane universalisht te pranueshme si evidenca. Eshte njelloj si te pohosh se "Mua me duken teper perfekte Piramidat e Egjiptit, prandaj pa asnje dyshim them se i kane ndertuar alienet." Fakti qe ty te duken "perfekte" nuk do te thote se nuk i ka ndertuar njeriu, apo se edhe Borixit i duken perfekte. Por ti nisesh nga mungesa e dijes, e njohurise dhe e mosbesimit personal, dhe deklaron nje pelqimin tend si nje argument te prere universal. Kjo, zoteri, eshte nje nga vecorite me te padukshme te injorances, sepse eshte pjelle e nje bindje personale te patestuar per shkallen e vertetesise se saj. Ky eshte po aq i pranueshem nga ana ime, sa c'eshte i pranueshem zevendesimi i shenjave te pikesimit me tre vijeza vertikale nga ana e gjuhetarit shqiptar!

Më tej, me nje kembengulje aspak te shendoshe, kam vene re se ti vazhdon te atakosh anetare specifike te ketij forumi, duke i cilesuar disa me lloje te ndryshme epitetesh. Kjo eshte nje semundje qe buron ose nga mungesa e kultures, ose nga mungesa e deshires per ta shpalosur ate kulture qe zoteron. Ne te vertete, kjo buron sepse ty nuk te pelqen ta pranosh faktin e te qenit jo gjithnje i sakte dhe i ditur, duke harruar se kjo metode e jotja eshte nje forme tjeter e apelit ndaj injorances. Asnje nuk eshte me i dituri dhe me i mencuri, por nese flasim ne terma relative, njeriu mundohet te zgjeroje dijen e tij duke mesuar nga te tjeret, nga korrigjimet e te tjereve, dhe nga gabimet e tyre njekohesisht.

Si perfundim, verej qe je edhe atdhetar i larte. Prandaj, te keshilloj te marresh mundimin per te shkruar nje gjuhe te paster shqipe, me rregullat e saj drejtshkrimore, per ta ushqyer me tej atdhetarizmin tend. Sigurisht, nuk po te ndaloj te perdoresh dialektin tend - ai eshte nje pjese e pandashme e gjuhes sone - sepse nuk kam asnje te drejte. Por, per sa kohe qe fillon te besh lojra fjalesh dhe te ofendosh anetare te tjere me nje fryme te semure, une kete nuk mund ta pranoj as nga ty, as nga kushdo qofte!

----------


## Gurracake

Zemrushja, UNE JAM NE NJE NIVEL SHUME TE LARTE KULTUROR edhe pse nuk e zoteroj gjuhen shqipe ashtu sic kerkohet, dhe jam mese e sigurte qe ka shume te tille sikur une.
    Ne jemi disa qe ne fakt kemi lindur jashte tokave shqiptare, dhe zoterojme shume gjuhe tjera.Jane edhe tjere qe kane jetuar mbi se 40 vite jashte atdheut. Kjo duhet merret parasysh. E kam edhe te kjarte qe shqiptaret e Shqiperise, per arsye te shumta,  jane me elokuent ne gjuhe te shqipes se sa  ata te Kosoves apo te Maqedonise. Ne hyjme ketu, pikerisht per ate qellim, sepse deshirojme te jemi ne sferen e shqiptareve. Dijme apo nuk dijme te shkruajme, qendrimi dhe vezhgimi jone ketu me siguri do e permiresoje menyren e te shkruarit te gjuhes shqipe.

----------


## drity

For example, in Year 1 that useless letter "c" would be dropped to be replased either by "k" or "s", and likewise "x" would no longer be part of the alphabet. The only kase in which "c" would be retained would be the "ch" formation, which will be dealt with later. Year 2 might reform "w" spelling, so that "which" and "one" would take the same konsonant, wile Year 3 might well abolish "y" replasing it with "i" and Iear 4 might fiks the "g/j" anomali wonse and for all.
Jenerally, then, the improvement would kontinue iear bai iear with Iear 5 doing awai with useless double konsonants, and Iears 6-12 or so modifaiing vowlz and the rimeining voist and unvoist konsonants. Bai Iear 15 or sou, it wud fainali bi posibl tu meik ius ov thi ridandant letez "c", "y" and "x" -- bai now jast a memori in the maindz ov ould doderez -- tu riplais "ch", "sh", and "th" rispektivli.

Fainali, xen, aafte sam 20 iers ov orxogrefkl riform, wi wud hev a lojikl, kohirnt speling in ius xrewawt xe Ingliy-spiking werld.

Mark Twain - A Plan for the Improvement of English Spelling

----------


## Borix

Sinqerisht, me vjen keq. Pervec fjaleve te mia, qe ke cituar, asgje tjeter nuk arrij te kuptoj drejt. Nuk fiton asgje me kete kembengulje te semure. Per mua fol e shkruaj si te duash, pak me intereson. Une nuk mund t'i lexoj ato fjali.

I mëshoj ketij fakti, qe konstatoj cdo dite, nisur nga 'plani' i paraqitur shkurtimisht ne postimin http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...0&postcount=18.

----------


## resina

Me vjen keq qe edhe temat interesante  basardohen.
Rregullat e gjuhes shqipe eshte mire ti perdorim te gjithe se jemi te gjithe shqiptare.
Ndersa dialekti sipas krahinave perdoret ne gjuhen e folur,ne gjuhen e shkruar
eshte mire te shkruajme bukur dhe pa gabime.
Besoj se nje pune te rendesisheme per keto rregulla te gjuhes shqipe duhet 
ta beje shkolla,qe ketu nis A-ja per te gjithe njelloj.

----------


## DAJO

Te gjithe perpara gjuhes duhet te jemi nxenes.
Gjuha e njehesuar shqipe eshte nje arritje shume e madhe per kombin tone .Do te kalojne shume kohe per t'u arritur dicka e ngjashme me ate.Ndaj, pa ndaluar perpjekjet per pasurimin e saj,mendoj duhet te gjithe te ndihmojme ne kuptimin e rendesise se pervetesimit te saj, brenda dhe jashte Shqiperise , nga te gjithe shqipfolesit .
 Mua me vjen shume inat me vehten qe nuk arrita te mesoj dialektin gege ndoshta jo per ta folur por te pakten per ta kuptuar me mire.
Te mos harrojme se ka edhe dialekte te vecanta te toskerishtes (psh do te ish shume me interes  shqiperimi ne te njehesuaren i ketyre fjalive nga nje gege shqipfoles.



> -Uoa Mierie arej rryshtearej cuea beaeen tijan atynae.
> -Bpo qyaree bze dty do t'them ere xha benj.


 Nuk ka rendesi nese eshte konsumuar me pare kjo teme.Ne cdo teme duhet nderhyre per kujdesin ne drejtshkrim nga anetaret qe mesa shoh , jane shumica te shkolluar.
Perse te mos behen edhe drejtshkrues te mire te gjuhes shqipe te njehesuar,qe te kuptohemi te gjithe d.m.th. e qe te mesojme me te rinjte, sidomos ata qe nuk e kane pare akoma Shqiperine e kane shume nevoje.
Keto jane mendime praktike personale pa dashur te ul nivelin e diskutimit thjesht per te shprehur mendimin e mesem... nese....  .

Te krijohet MINISTRIA E PAVARUR E GJUHES SHQIPE ndyshe per 20 vjet do te flasim   shqinglisht dhe per 20 te tjera .... .
Pleqerim te mbare, te temes!

----------


## Rina_87

> Drejtuar *te gjithe shqiptareve* te krahinave veri-lindore te Shqiperise dhe te Republikes Prospektive te Kosoves, pa perjashtuar ata te Dibres se Madhe dhe te tjere te Maqedonise


Pasi une jam nga Kosova dhe ketu ju behet thirrje te gjithe shqiptareve nga Kosova, prej nga jam dhe une, atehere po e marr mundin te pergjigjem. 

_Fakti_ qe 70% te shqiptareve (duke marr parasysh rajonet, te cilave ju behet apel me larte) nuk e shkruajne gjuhen e njesuar shqipe deshmon se standardi i '72 ka deshtuar ne praktike, andaj duhet nje reformim sa me i shpejte i saj. Une nuk jam gjuhetare prandaj nuk mund te futem fort ne detaje, mirepo sipas te gjitha rregullave nuk mund te behen fajtor 70 % te popullsise, por ata gjuhetare, albanolog qe hartuan nje standard qe nuk flitet dhe as nuk mund te shkruhet nga 70 % e njerezeve, te cileve u eshte dedikuar. 

Asnje standard gjuhesor nuk eshte i vlefshem nese nuk mund te perdoret lehte ne praktike nga populli perkates.

----------


## Borix

Rina,

Une nuk e konsideroj veten ekspert te gjuhesise. Nuk jam aspak i tille. Megjithate, e ndjej gjithnje te domosdoshme te nxjerr ne pah anomali te medha te drejtshkrimit te gjuhes shqipe. Me lart, nje diskutant ngaterroi drejtshkrimin e gjuhes me huazimin e fjaleve te huaja ne gjuhe. Por une nuk e kam fjalen ketu. I meshoj sa here e me shume drejtshkrimit, sepse per mua do te ishte e pamundur te lexoja nje shkrim ne gjuhen shqipe, i cili shpalos mangesi te medha, qofte kulture, qofte arsimimi, qofte edhe mungese vullneti.

Kongresi i tre dekadave me pare nuk ishte kaq specifik. Megjithate, ia arriti me se shumti qellimit per drejtshkrimin e gjuhes shqipe. Kjo verehet edhe po te lexosh shume libra te botuar pas vitit 1973. Per me teper, cdo standard vendoset ne menyre qe linearizoje nje fenomen tejet te shperndare. Per mendimin tim, nese asnje nuk ka deshire te shkruaje shqip paster, sikunder shume shqiptare, atehere te jesh e sigurt se do te ndodhe fenomeni qe Twain shpjegon (shih nje shkrim me lart). Kete doni?

----------


## Rina_87

> Rina,
> Kongresi i tre dekadave me pare nuk ishte kaq specifik. Megjithate, ia arriti me se shumti qellimit per drejtshkrimin e gjuhes shqipe.Kjo verehet edhe po te lexosh shume libra te botuar pas vitit 1973. Per me teper, cdo standard vendoset ne menyre qe linearizoje nje fenomen tejet te shperndare. Per mendimin tim, nese asnje nuk ka deshire te shkruaje shqip paster, sikunder shume shqiptare, atehere te jesh e sigurt se do te ndodhe fenomeni qe Twain shpjegon (shih nje shkrim me lart). *Kete doni?*


Jo, une jam per nje gjuhe te njesuar dhe drejtshkrim te duhur, mirepo mendoj se gjuha e tanishme standarde duhet te reformohet, mu per shkak se nje pjese e madhe e kombit shqiptar, kane veshtiresi gjate perdorimit te saj, si ne shkrim ashtu dhe ne te folur, dhe jo vetem ne ato rajone qe ju i keni permendur, por gjithashtu ne te gjitha rajonet shqiptare. P.sh. une kam pasur rast te takoj nje çike nga Elbasani dhe shume pak e kuptoja, sepse gjuha qe ajo perdorte nuk ishte aspak si ajo qe perdoret ne libra (do te thote standarde). Fjalet e saj ne fjali nuk kishin radhitjen e duhur, tingellonte dicka krejt "mire, mire..".

Une nuk mund te flas shume per kete, mirepo mbetet detyre dhe obligim i njerezve kompetent te mendojne se pse me shume se gjysma e kombit nuk mund t'i pershtatet ketij standardi, dhe nuk besoj se kjo ka te beje dicka me kulturen, arsimimin etj. Dhe, reformimi i gjuhes nuk duhet te mirret si dicka antikombetare, por thjesht nevoje ne pajtim me rrethanat.  Nuk do te thote se kjo duhet te jete reforme rrenjesore, por te pakten te behet dicka lidhur me kete. Keshtu mendoj une.

----------


## NEOLK

A DO TË ZGJEDHË “SECESIONIN GJUHËSOR” KOSOVA ?








Le te shikojme cfare flasin specialistet e gjuhes per kete problem ,


Ledi Shamku-Shkreli


Kohët e fundit po bëhen të pranishëm zërat se gjuha e shtetit të ardhshëm kosovar nuk duhet të jetë e njëjtë me standardin zyrtar të Shqipërisë. Duken zëra ende të ndrojtur porse ndjehet që nën bunacën e detit-Kosovë ka shtjella dhe rryma të forta, hera-herë krejt të kundërta, me sa paraqet “fotografia” zyrtare e saj. Riformulimi i kërkesave të Kosovës për identitet, tashmë brenda hapësirës etnike shqiptare, ka nxjerrë në pah edhe dallimin gjuhësor real - pra real - që ekziston midis Republikës së Shqipërisë dhe Shtetit ende të tuteluar të Kosovës. Ky dallim, nëse nuk trajtohet me ndjenjë të madhe përgjegjësie nga ana e institucioneve që merren me planifikimin gjuhësor dhe nëse nuk i jepet një zgjidhje e shpejtë, logjike dhe gjithëpërfshirëse, rrezikon të krjojë një çarje të thellë të Pllakës Etnike Shqiptare. Do t’ish e patolerueshme për një komb të fliste dy gjuhë, ndërkohë që fare pranë Kosovës, saku dhe gjetiu, hasim kombe të ndryshme që flasin një gjuhë.



Po pse shfaqet pikërisht tani rreziku për “secesion gjuhësor” të Kosovës? Pa iu qasur problemit për nga shpati historik, pasi ky shpat përshkohet nga shtigje jashtëgjuhësore, le të marrim të përpjetën e një tjetër shpati, atij gjuhësor: Sa më shumë në Kosovë përvijohet pavarësia jo vetëm politike por edhe veçoritë individuale të saj në raport me pllakën etnike shqiptare, aq më tepër shtrohet ndër ta pyetja: “Në çfarë kodi gjuhësor do të flasim e do të shkruajmë tash që ka reshtur rreziku i asimilimit nga Serbia?”. Deri dje kësaj pyetje koha i nguci një përgjigje me bazë patriotike, atë të identifikimit me Shtetin Amë, gjithkund e në çdo detaj. Këtë vëren edhe Janet Byron kur shkruan se “vendimet e shqiptarëve të Jugosllavisë nuk nxiteshin dhe aq nga motive gjuhësore sakur nga ato shoqërore” - dhe me këto të fundit ajo nënkupton ndjenjën e fortë kombëtare në funksion të qëndresës antisllave. Afërmendsh në kushtet e pushtimit askush, a më mirë me thënë pak-kush, mund të shtyhej e të ngacmonte opinionin thuajse-monolit kosovar me pyetje të cilat nxirrnin në pah dallimin mes këtyre dy korpuseve shqipfolëse. Çlirimi i Kosovës solli me vete uljen e patosit dhe rritjen e frymës kritike ndaj qëndrimeve emotive; këto qëndrime, gjithë duke iu përmbajtur besojmës së njohur “një komb, një gjuhë, një qëndrim”, kishin përcaktuar në punë të gjuhës edhe do subjektivizma, të cilat nuk diktoheshin nga struktura dhe ecuria e stadeve gjuhësore dhe kulturore. Lidhur me sa më sipër Byron pohon: “Ndonëse një komb, shqiptarët u ndanë në dy shtete, kështu që dy bashkësitë folëse ndoqën rrugë të ndryshme në punë të planifikimit të gjuhës. Duke qenë kryesisht folës të gegnishtes, shqiptarët e Jugosllavisë natyrshëm po formulonin rregulla për gegnishten letrare dhe po zhvillonin më tej përmes përdorimit letrar në të gjitha rrafshet, veçori sintaksore e leksikore të variantit letrar gegë. Pas hartimit dhe përsosjes së  Ortografisë të vitit 1964, gegnishtja e Kosovës kishte mbërrirë majat e standardizimit të saj. Porse në vitin 1968 u vendos që ai standard të lihej, fillimisht në shkrim e mandej edhe në të folur, dhe të aplikohej norma që po përdorej në Shqipëri. Shtysa për këtë ndryshim erdhi vetëm nga bashkësia shqiptare e Jugosllavisë”. 

Por gjuhët nuk janë kaq të thjeshta për t’u gatuar, pikërisht se nuk janë lëndë që mund të mbruhen sipas recetave të kryekuzhinierëve. Dihet fare mirë se edhe idioma më e prunjtë ka ligjësitë e veta jetike, të cilat shumë-shumë mund t’i orientosh, pa mundur kurrsoj t’i shpikësh ex novo e mbas dëshire. Ndaj, edhepse intelektualët e Kosovës e pranuan me vullnet kodin standard që sanksionoi Tirana zyrtare (por nuk ndanë gjithkund një mendje, çka duket te vërejtjet që Konsulta gjuhësore e Prishtinës me 1968, i bënte platformës së hartuar në Shqipëri), sot duhet parë deri ku ky kod i ri ushtroi trysni mbi përdorimin faktik të shqipes në Kosovë. Natyrisht kjo selitje in loco nuk mund të kryhet me sy e as me vesh; natyrisht, sikundër lypet ndërmarrë në Shqipëri procesi i katalogimit të usus-it, ky proces volit të shtrihet njëkohësisht edhe në Kosovë. Për hir të së vërtetës duket se gjuhëtarët e Kosovës janë të gatshëm ta ndërmarrin këtë proces; mjaft të kujtohet Deklarata e ASHAK-ut dhe orientimet e saj për shqipen standarde, apo dhe analizat e Rexhep Ismajlit në punimin e tij të lëvdueshëm “Gjuhë standarde dhe histori identitetesh”. 

Ndonëse planifikuesit e gjuhës në Kosovë vendosën të mos i ndaheshin gjuhësisht trungut amë, vërehet se standardi i importuar nga Tirana zyrtare, edhe pas 35 vjetesh gjen përdorim vetëm ndër rrethe filologësh, apo tek e shumta ndër disa intelektuale të fushave të tjera. Ky pohim madje i referohet vetëm përdorimit të shkruar të kodit. Sa për përdorimin e folur të tij, mjaftohemi të citojmë çka shkruan Ismajli në punimin e lartpërmendur: “Ajo që flasim ne në Kosovë në shumë situata kur nuk përdoret dialekti, në shoqëri, në familje, po në situata formale, më shpesh gjysmëformale, nuk është e folmja lokale e akëcilit prej nesh, po thjesht një gegërishte relativisht e standardizuar, e selitur në shkallën që të mos perceptohet si dialekt dhe në të njëjtën kohë e ndryshme nga shqipja letrare (standarde), e cila përdoret kryesisht në situata të tipit High, relativisht formale.” 

Ky përshkrim, e madje më tepër se përshkrim, ky sinqeritet shkencor, ngjan me situatën sociolinguistike të diglosisë që përshkruajnë Ferguson dhe Fishman kur analizojnë pos tjerash edhe “bashkësinë folëse kreole” në vendet e kolonizuara. Me pak fjalë: varieteti gjuhësor kreol është një përzierje pragmatiste ndërmjet idiomës informale vendase dhe Gjuhës Standarde të shtetit kolonizues. Ky varietet, që nuk zotërohet mirë nga popullata indigjene, përdoret kryesisht në situatat formale të komunikimit. Porse studiuesit e mësipërm bëjnë me dije që përftesa e kësaj gjuhe hibride (kreole) shfaqet si kod komunikues vetëm në kushtet e Kolonializmit Gjuhësor, pra kur kolonizuesit imponojnë një tjetër gjuhë zyrtare nga ajo vendase. 

Dukurinë gjuhësore të mësiperme mendimi sociolinguist e ka ikonizuar si pidgin language – creole language. Me të njëjtën ikonë paraqitet edhe shemëelltyra e deritashme e marrëdhënieve ndermjet Shqipërisë dhe Kosovës në trajtesë të një gjuhe të përbashkët standarde. Kjo ngaqë bëhet fakt i kryer se Kosova, pavarësisht nga përkatësia dialektore e arealit të saj, duhet se s’bën t’i vijë pas a priori vendimeve gjuhësore të Tiranës, paçka se kjo nuk ia ka ka marrë ndonjëherë në konsideratë këtë përkatësi. Kësisoj, edhepse kushtet që shtrënguan Kosovën të braktiste vullnetarisht bazën e vërtetë dialektore të standardit të saj - sikundër u tha kryefillit - tashmë kanë rënë, Tirana nuk jep asnjë shenjë ndërgjegjësimi për marrjen parasysh të gjendjes reale; përkundrazi vijon të mëtojë që Kosova duhet t’i përmbahet vetiu vullnetit të 72-shit, sikur Kosova t’na qenkësh koloni gjuhësore e saj. Porse Shteti Amë dhe Kosova flasin të njëjtën gjuhë – shqipen.

A thua për kokëfortësi ideologjike apo për dritëshkurtësi u dashka shtrënguar shqipja të kolonizojë vetveten?! Ky do te ish paradoks dhe organizmi gjuhe, sikunder shoqeria nuk mund t’i pranoje paradokset per nje kohe te gjate.

Duket sikur institucionet janë zënë mat.

Kësi shtegu, pyetja e madhe, a më mirë pyetjet që duhet të shtrohen midis instituteve të gjuhësisë në dy vendet janë: A do ta pranojë Kosova standardin zyrtar pikërisht në formën e ngulët të vitit 1972? A duhet ngulmuar doemos te kjo formë, kur me sa duket tash pas tridhjetëekatër vjetësh nxënia e saj nuk ka dhënë rezulatin që dëshirohej, me gjithë shtysën e madhe patriotike? Apo mos Tirana zyrtare duhet ta çngurtësojë standardin, duke e hapur bazën e tij dialektore e duke ia rritur kësisoj shkallën e pranueshmërisë? 

Këto pyetje kërkojnë një zgjidhje fort të përgjegjshme, pasi, për sa teknike në dukje, kjo zgjidhje do të ketë tash e mbrama një ndikim të ndjeshëm politik në krejt ardhmërinë e kombit shqiptar. Kosova nga sa duket e ka të vështirë ta pranojë standardin e vitit 1972 kështu sikundër është. Natyrisht, mund të shpresohet në një rritje të përvetësimit të gjuhës standarde tash e tutje që në Kosovë nuk ndalohen më shkollat zyrtare shqipe, porse kjo formë e ngurtësuar e këtij standardi mbetet sërish e tutjetëhushme për bashkësinë e madhe e të pavarur kosovare. 

Ku duhen kërkuar arsyet e kësaj largësie? Përgjigja gjendet ne politikën gjuhësore që përcaktoi trajtat e shqipes standarde në vitin 1972. Kjo politikë as që e mori në sy Faktorin Gjuhësor Kosovë kur planifikoi drejtshkrimin e “Gjuhës së Sotme Shqipe”. Pa i hyrë këtu asfare çështjes “bazë toskë apo bazë gegë në shqipen standarde”, mjafton të thuhet se ne Konkluzat dhe Rezolutat gjuhësore që shoqëruan në Shqipëri procesin sanksionimit të Gjuhës së Sotme Shqipe - proces i cili filloi aty nga viti 1952 dhe përfundoi në vitin 1972 – nuk del gjëkund se planifikimi merr parasysh edhe përdoruesit e shqipes në Kosovë, pos atyre në Shqipëri. Kjo politikë gjuhësore duket se ka shpërfillur edhe atë çka ngulmoi të thonte Çabej: “Në formulim të çdo rregulle duhet të jetë e pranishme vetëdija që është puna për një drejtshkrim i cili do të caktohet jo për disa mija vetë, po për katër milion njerëz që e kanë shqipen gjuhë amtare”. Kuptohet vetiu se ky gjuhëtar i madh përfshinte sine qua non në këtë shifër edhe hapësirën kosovare.

Këtë shqetësim e keqardhje shpreh edhe Ismajli kur shkruan se: “Orientimi që çështja e gjuhës letrare kombëtare shqipe në atë kohë të shihej brenda shtetit aktual shqiptar dhe vetëm brenda tij binte në sy gjithandej. Në atë kohë për të cilën Kostallari konstatonte se ekziston një gjuhë e vetme letrare shqipe, kjo gjë mund të thuhej shumë-shumë për hapësirën brenda shtetit shqiptar, ndërsa po të përfshiheshin viset e tjera shqiptare, kjo nuk mund të thuhej. Konstatimi tjetër i Kostallarit (1967) se nga të gjitha botimet të shkruara në atë kohë, në variantin letrar gegë nuk binin më shumë se 5%, mund të dalë i përafërt nëse merret parasysh vetëm territori i Republikës së Shqipërisë. Fundja kjo gjë mund të vërehet dhe në studimet që kanë për qëllim pasqyrimin e gjendjes së elementeve të ndryshme gramatikore të përdorura asokohe në letërsinë artistike, ku nuk ngjet as edhe një herë të eksplorohet, apo vetëm të citohet, ndonjë botim nga Kosova” .

Kosova, pra asokohe mbajti vesh me vëmendje e shqetësim ecurinë e politikës gjuhësore në Shqipëri për punë të shqipes standarde dhe pa se në Shqipëri po mëtohej të vendosej toskërishtja në bazë të standardit që do të përkufizohej. Kjo e shkëpuste gjuhësisht vetiu Kosovën nga trungu amë, pasi Ortografija e ’64-ës në Kosovë qe hartuar duke u mbështetur natyrshëm mbi gegnishten, gjithë në përputhje me përkatësinë idiomatike të arealit shqipfolës atje. Konsulta gjuhësore e Prishtinës e vitit 1968 e theu me vullnet kodin e saj drejtshkrimor të ’64-ës, pikërisht për ta shmangur këtë shkizëm në pllakën etnike shqiptare. Dhe nuk do lënë pa përmendur fakti se vullneti i kësaj Konsulte i paraprin me 4 vjet në kohë edhe vetë vullnetit unifikues të Tiranës zyrtare, që u përmbush sikundër dihet në vitin 1972. 

Pra nuk gabojmë kurrnjigrimë po të themi se kjo Konsultë qe sakaq edhe thirrje për planifikuesit e Shqipërisë, që të mos hartonin politika gjuhësore të cilat lidheshin vetëm me Shtetin Shqiptar, porse me krejt Kombin Shqiptar. Kosova, pra e ndërmori në vitin 1968 hapin e saj historik përafrues dhe ky hap duhet vlerësuar se është një hap vërtet tejet i mundimshëm, ngaqë areali shqipfolës kosovar i përket mirëfilli sistemit gjuhësor gegë. Me çlirimin e saj nga serbët, Kosova po kthen sytë nga problemet e saj të brendshme. E ndër më të rëndësishmet probleme është ai i standardit gjuhësor, pasi lidhet me edukimin dhe mbarëvajtjen social-kulturore të krejt popullatës kosovare. Duke vijuar të mbetet e ngërthyer brenda kodit gjuhësor të sanksionuar në 1972-shin e largët, Kosova ka nisur të ketë po ato probleme të pamjaftueshmërisë gjuhësore që ka edhe vetë Shqipëria, veçse ende më të forta për arsyet e sipërthëna të përkatësisë idiomatike. Së këndejmi marrin shkas edhe ato prirje te cilat kërkojnë që dy arealet të ndahen sho-shoqit në kodin e tyre gjuhësor zyrtar, apo thënë ndryshe, prirjet për një Secesion Gjuhësor. Kosova sikundër Shqipëria po ndjen pasojat gjuhësore të një sistemi entropik, i cili duke qenë i tillë, priret të çrregullohet, madje rrezikon të shembet krejt nëse nuk hapet (anullimi i standardit). Simptomat e këtij çrregullimi valaviten përditë para syve të kujt don t’i shohë. Ja njëra syresh: Para do javësh në paraditen e organizuar me qëllim promovimin e sprovës “Dantja i pashmangshëm” të Kadaresë, një grup adoleshentësh recituan sekush do pjesë nga “Komedia Hyjnore”. Recitimi qe dygjuhësh: në italishten e dantealigershme dhe në shqipen e Pashko Gjeçit. Sa trishtim e sa marre bashkë! Shqipfolësit rioshë “cicëronin” fjollë në italishten e para-shtatëqind-moteve, sakur “belbëzonin” me zor në shqipen gegë të para-tri-dekadave. Natyrisht nuk po u vihet faji njomzakëve. Ballë këtij fakti “hesapi” gjuhësor del vetiu. A kështu u trajtoka gjuha amtare dhe visaret e saj?!   

Porse le të kthehemi te çështja gjuhësore e Kosovës. Në këto kushte Tirana zyrtare duhet të marrë patjetër përgjegjësitë e saj – përgjegjësi jo vetëm me natyrë shkencore, por edhe politike – e për rrjedhojë historike. Ajo nuk e ka më luksin të presë e të presë e mandej… të presë; duhet të reagojë e madje me shpejtësi. Në qoftë se nuk do të rritet shkalla e pranueshmërisë së standardit aktual, rrezikohet të mbahet larg jo vetëm areali gegëfolës i Shqipërisë, sikundër ka ndodhur deri më tash, por edhe një areal shumë më i gjerë jashtë kufijve politikë të Shqipërisë – ai kosovar. Një qëndrim i ngulët e aspak rishikues nga pala jonë do të çonte ujë në mullirin që bluan drithë per secesionizmin gjuhësor në Kosovë. Fanatizmi i mbrojtjes së “kalasë” së shqipes standarde duke u ndryrë në skutë-llogoren e saj të brendshme dhe duke e shpërfillur ndërveprimin me zonat përreth, me gjasë do të shpjerë fill e në rënien e kësaj “kalaje”. 

Koha kur këto çështjë vijnë e shtrohen për zgjidhje i gjen dy Institucionet në front të përbashkët, por asfare me strategji të njëjtë. Njëra Akademi sjell për zgjidhje çështjen e “ë”-së së gjith’kudondodhur, kurse tjetra ngulmon të kalojë projektligjin që mëton të mbrojë “pastërtinë” e shqipes përmes masave ndëshkimore.

Nëse standardi ynë (në fakt deri sot standard i përbashkët) nuk hapet natyrshëm edhe ndaj prurjeve që vijnë nga idioma kosovare, jemi vetëm një hap larg nga përmbysja e gjuhës së njësuar në Kosovë. Me fjalë të tjera një qëndrim i mëtejshëm fanatik i gjuhëtarëve shqiptare, dashur-pa-dashur i rreshton ata pro Secesionit Gjuhësor të Kosovës. Një e tillë ndarje që zë fill nga gjuha e nuk kursen as identitetin e përbashkët, atë etnik, është e trishtë dhe e palejueshme, e madje nesër e pafalshme. Nje grup njerezish, qofshin ata edhe nen qyrkun e autoritetit me te larte shkencor nuk do mund te ndajne me dysh nje komb.

E tash mbrama duke iu përgjigjur pyetjes nistore shtrëngohem të pohoj: pas arsyetimeve pseudoshkencore te tipit “hamë bar dhe parimet nuk i shkelim” apo dhe stërhollimeve të panevojshme gramatikore të gjithfarsojme, rri n’pusì Secesioni Gjuhësor si një parathënie ogurzezë e Secesionit Etnik.





Ky artikull asht botue në gazetën «Shekulli».

----------


## Alienated

Borix

Nuk ia vlen te diskutosh per rregulla drejtshkrimore te gjuhes shqipe me njerez si ky antari "skipetar"! Ky (me sa duket) eshte nje nga ata adhuruesit e ideologjise se Migjen Kelmendit i cili ka vendosur qe te beje "gegnishten" e tij gjuhe zyrtare te Kosoves (duke tejkaluar kufijte e standardizimit te saj aktual). 

Edhe une s'do isha kunder dialekteve (ne te folur) por ne te shkruar eshte e paimagjinueshme te lexohen shprehje si ato te "skipetarit" me forma te cuditshme qe perdhosin cfaredo rregulli te drejtshkrimit te gjuhes sone. 

Ashtu sic tha Borix me siper, edhe une pasi te jem munduar te lexoj rreshtin e pare te nje postimi nga antaret qe shkruajne ne dialekt, nuk e vazhdoj me sepse po lodh syte kot e s'kuptoj fare asgje.

Une jam nga Tetova! Ne qytetin tim (kush ka qene ketu ndonjehere) flitet nje dialekt shume i rende, i cili eshte i veshtire per t'u kuptuar nga te gjithe. Tani, po te shkruaja une ne dialektin tim, skipetari ne te vetin, korcaret, vlonjatet, "tironsit", durresaket, struganet - cfare do behej ne kete forum? 
Te gjithe do shkruanin per veten e tyre dhe s'do i kuptonte njeri!

Nje pyetje per skipetarin:

C'jane ato tre vija vertikale qe i perdor pothuajse ne cdo fund fjalie. Mos valle jane presje (,) ne dialektin tend?

----------

